# Smoked Eggs for Pickled Eggs



## smokinadam (Sep 21, 2016)

Today I decided... screw it turn the gasser on and light the amazen with some hickory pellets to smoke some eggs. I cooked around 200. Couldn't keep below. I tested 1 egg with a thermometer like someone did before and had 165 so left on for 15 more minutes and pulled them. They are no resting over night in the fridge and I'll peel them tomorrow to add a brine too. If they arent smoked enough it will be cold smoking once shelled!  












20160921_142953.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ Sep 21, 2016





Kept the door open little to keep the amazen burning. 












20160921_155540.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ Sep 21, 2016


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 22, 2016)

Sounds like some nice snacks coming up pretty soon!  

Make sure you post pictures after peeling.  I'm sure there are quite a few here that don't realize that eggs can be smoked/cooked on the smoker shell on and still have a smoked flavor.


----------



## smokinadam (Sep 22, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Sounds like some nice snacks coming up pretty soon!
> 
> Make sure you post pictures after peeling.  I'm sure there are quite a few here that don't realize that eggs can be smoked/cooked on the smoker shell on and still have a smoked flavor.


 I will be sure too!  There wasn't to much on here about doing them that way so it intrigued me. 

Be back with pictures in a few hours.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 22, 2016)

Actually there are quite a few threads on hot smoking eggs in the shell here. When hot smoked in the shell they are called pterodactyl eggs. You won't get a pronounced smoke flavor like you do when you cold smoke hard boiled eggs out of the shell.


----------



## smokinadam (Sep 22, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Actually there are quite a few threads on hot smoking eggs in the shell here. When hot smoked in the shell they are called pterodactyl eggs. You won't get a pronounced smoke flavor like you do when you cold smoke hard boiled eggs out of the shell.


 I guess I will need to cold smoke half of these and do a test which I like more.


----------



## smokinadam (Sep 22, 2016)

20160922_093409.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ Sep 22, 2016





 here is picture of the shells. You can see some of them are darker in color than others. These really show that the darker the more smoke that penetrated the shell. 












20160922_102403.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ Sep 22, 2016





 as you can see in this picture the darker shelled ones are the ones with more of a browning to them. 

Some of the yolks are right next to the outside of the egg white. Probably because I had them laying on my grates. 

I'm going to cold smoke about 8 of these and leave the other ones how they are. I'm going to just do a simple pickling solution with vinegar, water, pickling spice and add jalapeños and sliced onions in the jar with them. 

Made zesty pickled mushrooms yesterday so they both hopefully will rest until I get back from Colorado next weekend.


----------



## mowin (Sep 22, 2016)

How long do you plan on cold smoking them?.  I boil, cool, peal, then cold smoke.  I like no more than 1 hr for deviled eggs or egg salad. Not sure if pickled will need more time though.   

Looking forward to hearing your results.


----------



## smokinadam (Sep 22, 2016)

I cold smoked them for 3 hours because of the color I was looking for. 

Here they are out of the smoke. 












20160922_140853.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ Sep 22, 2016





They are in fridge currently while I make up the pickling liquid.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 22, 2016)

Looks delish! Going to have to try this! I make pickled eggs a lot, (but mostly pickled fish!) Smoking them first ought to be fantastic!

For my pickling brine I use:

2 Cups white vinegar

2 Cups White Port Wine

1 Cup Sugar

2 Tablespoons pickling spice

Bring to a boil then simmer for 5 minutes.

There's a bit more to the brining and pickling with salt and vinegar that I do with the fish before it gets the final brine. But for peppers, onions, carrots, eggs etc. Just straight into the brine above in a jar in the refrigerator for 3-5 days (if I can wait that long!)


----------



## smokinadam (Sep 22, 2016)

2 cups vinegar
2 cups water
1 cup sugar 
2T pickling spice
1 Bay leaf
1t crush peppers
Half onion
Minced clove of garlic


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 22, 2016)

SA, Keep us posted . I'm interested to see how much smoke flavor is retained after being in the brine.


----------



## smokinadam (Sep 22, 2016)

Here they are all up in the jars!  Larger one has the additionally cold smoked Eggs in it. 












20160922_164533.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ Sep 22, 2016


















20160922_164848.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ Sep 22, 2016






I don't think I will try them until next Saturday when I get home from a short vacation in Colorado.


----------



## gearjammer (Sep 22, 2016)

They look good to me , beer and pickled eggs.

Mrs. Gear, now she don't much like it when I get into them,

but I do.

Waiting to hear how they come out.

    Ed


----------



## smokinadam (Sep 22, 2016)

Gearjammer said:


> They look good to me , beer and pickled eggs.
> Mrs. Gear, now she don't much like it when I get into them,
> but I do.
> Waiting to hear how they come out.
> ...


 thanks ed my wife isn't thrilled... if good I'm going to make them for gun season.


----------



## smokinadam (Oct 2, 2016)

Well after a trip to over 10k above sea level and hiking out of shape I'm back and a live yet. Beautiful country in CO and lots of people from WI there. 

I had to try an egg today while watching the WSM work on dinner. 

Flavor good for pickling but not much smoke. I tried the 4 I only cooked in my smoker. 













20161002_191254.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ Oct 2, 2016





 good color












20161002_191320.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ Oct 2, 2016





ALL OUTSIDE color No INSIDE. 

Letting the cold smoked ones until next Sunday when I have some people over for the packer game.


----------

